

If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys - puente

Hi there!<p>Where do I find “good” programmers in the Valley? Is there a newspaper, a forum, blog, cafeteria, event, etc get in contact with good programmers?<p>I will hopefully move soon to the Valley to found a company. I’m a programmer myself, but I will need some help. 1 or 2 good programmers that I can trust will do. They will obviously get a portion of the company! Motivation is everything, and unfortunately salary won’t be high at the beginning.<p>The problem is that I live abroad and I don’t know too much people there. I know a lot of “good” programmers but they all live abroad. I guess they won’t be able to come to the US due to the green card!<p>So how do I get in touch with “good” programmers in the Valley?<p>Thanks in advanced!
======
us
1\. Skills are subjective to whomever is interviewing and just because they
got the coding chops does not mean they're a good fit for you or your company.
This is something you must do in person. Online chats can only take you so
far. People here have a hard enough time finding solid coders in person, if
you think you'll luck out by finding someone you can work well after a few
online chats, you're walking a thin line.

2\. The best source for recruiting people are face to face interactions and
personal recommendations from people you actually know. Outside of this,
you're taking a wild stab in the dark.

3\. I don't see any solid value proposition that you're providing that any
other given person seeking a cofounder hasn't already provided aka low wage +
equity. What's new?! Worse, you're not even a US Citizen and the Startup VISA
movement hasn't actually happened so in order for you to get your green card
status, you may need to come here to work on a sponsorship first. That leaves
a lot of iffy rooms for anyone wanting to jump on board.

I'm sure I left out a bunch of other stuff I could be ranting about but if you
want to find talented people, get your butt overhere and do it in person.

